# Food Safety News - 01/11/2021 ....USDA wants to hear produce industry’s voice in anonymous food safety survey



## daveomak.fs (Jan 11, 2021)

*USDA wants to hear produce industry’s voice in anonymous food safety survey*
By Cookson Beecher on Jan 11, 2021 12:05 am It’s one thing for someone working in the produce industry to attend a conference with all sorts of regulators and scientists talking about food safety. But it’s quite another thing for those folks to be asked what their greatest challenges are when it comes to managing food safety. But that’s just the tack the USDA... Continue Reading

*Industry’s resilience with food safety practices will be crucial in 2021*
By Jonan Pilet on Jan 11, 2021 12:03 am Sponsored If the word for 2020 in food safety was adaptation, the word for 2021 will be resilience. COVID-19 will continue to challenge food and beverage manufacturers, and resilience will be needed to address those challenges successfully. The food industry in 2020 proved that quick and successful adaptation could happen with its response to the... Continue Reading


*FAO highlights ‘often neglected’ foodborne parasites*
By News Desk on Jan 11, 2021 12:01 am Officials have published a document highlighting ways to avoid the risks from foodborne parasites transmitted by pork, freshwater fish and crustaceans. Foodborne parasitic diseases are often neglected in food safety control systems even though they can cause severe human health problems, according to the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO). One challenge... Continue Reading

*FDA sends warning letter to company that is advertising COVID-19 curing tea*
By News Desk on Jan 11, 2021 12:00 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

